# leeds demo day



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

hi johnny are you guys still on for the trip up north?

will you be bringing much stock etc? or is it best to request what we would like to purchase on the day??

understand if your'e just up to view / support etc and not bringing much gear


----------

